# Blue Seas Panel - Breakers vs Fused?



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Planning the wiring for my new to me skiff. I am familiar with the general practices and workings of an electrical system.

Power needs: 

Nav Lights 

Anchor Light

Bilge Pump
Courtesy Lights
USB 

a couple small extras
My past boats have had: Battery - Main Fuse Block - Battery Switch - Blade Fuse Block - Switch Panel (no fuse or breaker)

I would like to make the system simple by integrating a Blue Seas panel with either fuses or breakers built in. The simplicity of the breakers appeals to me but I'm not familiar with them in the wet environment. 

If using one of the panels wouldn't I be able to omit the Blade Fuse Block?

Anyone have some knowledge to point me in one direction or the other?
Thank You!


----------

